# Best flake food?



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys/gals. Just Curious as to what you all have found to be the best flake food? I have some tetras, barbs, angels.. And would like to know what you guys suggest is good to bring out color as well as nutrition for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I would actually be intereted in hearing some opinions on this too. I have not kept community fish in a long time, and i would like to know some quality food for tetras, rasboras, etc.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend omega one flake. Read their website. All salmon , krill etc caught in Alaska and processed up there. 
Vancoucer aquarium uses it I was told so I'd say a
Good bet. I use it on my discus rtc and all fish look great and grow well.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275065,-122.835428


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like Ken's Fish Food. I feed the spirulina flake to all of the fish to add variety, and they love it. He does a whole range of different versions.

Kens Premium Flake Food


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you guys for your input. It's a topic I've yet to see a whole lot of discussion about because there is so many different brands of flake out there. Also I'm sure a home brew type of flake is really good and natural as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I do homemade gel food and the fish love it. Cheap and healthy. You can make homemade flake food but it will stink like crazy because it has to be dried.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im the opposite of everyone so far. Im not a fan of flake food at all and I will give you a couple reasons of why Im not. Flake food can be full of phosphates. Phosphates are algea's best friends. Phosphates cause algea. Second. Flake food when broken up and added to the tank seems to get blown all over the gravel by filters and most of it doesnt get eating by the fish. Instead it rots away in the tank causing nothing but problems. Third. Lots of flake foods are full of fillers although so are some pellet foods thats why you need to read the label. What are you realy feeding your fish? I prefer pellets for everyday feeding. I can see what gets eaten and what doesnt. They are a lot easier to monitor and Im less likely to over feed. All fish require a variety and balanced diet. Feed them a few things and they will be happier than ever. I use new life spectrum pellets. They are more exspensive but if you read the ingredients its full of actual fish food rather than fill and big words I cant pronouncel. Blood worms are always a fish favorite!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

NLS is great. I like to feed a mix of foods, so my fish get Hikari and NLS pellets (sinking and floating), fresh veggies and fruit, homemade gel food, algae wafers, loach wafers, frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, and some spirulina flake food. The oscars and trimac also get the odd live insect, garden worms and crickets for treats.

If I feed a wide variety of foods, I've found my fish to be healthier and less picky.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree it's very good to mix it up with a verity besides flake. I've started to get into the habit of switching from flake to frozens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Omega One and Ken's. +1 

Key is not to crush it up at all. The fish will graze off of it and there will be less "dust" that falls into the cracks to create excess waste. 
All my small community fish get flakes in rotation, as well as my Discus. 

I used to use Formula one and two from Ocean Nutrition, both flakes and pellets. Can't find them around anymore due to import laws.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've bought Formula I and II from J&L. I usually mix Formula I, II, and a good Spirulina flake and alternate between the flake and NLS pellets. I also feed PameloJoe's 'Critter Crumbs' (regular and veggie) and all my fish go nuts for it too. Just my preference.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

That's where I used to get it as well. Seems like they've stopped carrying it for a while.



CRS Fan said:


> I've bought Formula I and II from J&L. I usually mix Formula I, II, and a good Spirulina flake and alternate between the flake and NLS pellets. I also feed PameloJoe's 'Critter Crumbs' (regular and veggie) and all my fish go nuts for it too. Just my preference.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

You can buy Ocean Nutriution at King Ed's. I like it the best or, rather, my fish won't eat any other flake food and I have tried everything!

AquaAddict


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

Just bought New Life Spectrum 1mm pellets and Optimum flakes. Wow, the fish love them a lot. They go for it with more gusto than with my regular brand, and they've also coloured up even more brilliantly than before. Up until now, I've been pretty old school, going with TetraMin Staple flakes. I've also tried Omega One with a lot of great results...love that list of ingredients. So those would be my top 3: TetraMin, Omega One, and NLS.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used Ocean Nutrition for a few years now - it's a quality flake. I just ordered a couple of different species of rainbowfish from "Rainbowric" and he swears by Ed's Flakes:

Natural Tropical Fish Food - Fish Food Online Store

I bought a couple of packs to try.


----------

